# Audi A8 (D3) Water leaking into Cabin when turning.



## toneee (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi, 

I have an Audi A8 (D3) 2005 quattro, I have a problem that I think is related to drain plugs being full of debris, but I am stuck trying to find the drain plugs / holes to clean them as I am nearly 100% sure that this is the cause of the issue. 

I have taken off the debris guard, right under the windscreen and the air filter and cleaned most of the debris out, am still awaiting a trip to the local wet / dry vac to vac out all of the rest and the water that has accumulated in that area, there is about 2 inches of water at the deepest point, but I am unable to find the drain plugs to clear them. 

Can anyone point me in the right direct to where they are please  Is it better to get to them from below or above? Any photos of position would be amazing and stop me from getting wet feet when i turn left and my lady getting wet feet when turning right  

Thanks for your help. 

Kind Regards 

Tony 

 

Tony


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Do you hear water sloshing around while driving? I have seen the HVAC drain plug up and soak the floors on an A8L I was looking to buy. It may be bad enough to splash out of the lower vents and get your feet wet. 

I would check the drain for the A/C condenser. It should be a subtle black tube at the bottom of the firewall or just at the start of the transmission tunnel. You will need to raise the car up and get underneath. Don't forget you will need to completely remove the carpet and padding to shampoo and dry it out to prevent mold


----------

